# Service Manual



## ruckerduck (Feb 8, 2004)

Does anyone in NissanForum-land know how to get a 1999 Nissan Sentra service manual without having to go through Nissan and getting raped by them? When I bought the Sentra the dealer wanted like $150 for the service manual and I thought that was too much to pay and it wouldn't be necessary. For a while the Haynes manual was okay - but now it seems like the actual Nissan Sentra service manual would come in handy, like it would be possible to understand what is going on with the increased fuel consumption I've noticed in my Sentra. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea, go to a Nissan dealer, ask them for the manual. When they hand it to you, screw outta there and don't look back. (Don't drive there, they'll get your plates). Most of them are in bad shape. Also maybe get someone to drop you off at one like 5 towns over you never goto


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

bad fuel economy could be with the car itself. Have you done a tune up lately?? Fuel filter been changed lately?? sparkplugs??? spark plug wires?? Air filter clean, oil and filter?? Tire pressure??? Are you punching it at every light?? Sorry if they sound like dumb questions but they do improve your fuel economy. I always check these and am getting 30 MPG city and up to 37 highway on my sentra (91 octane).

Check ebay, someone may be selling one.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ruckerduck said:


> Does anyone in NissanForum-land know how to get a 1999 Nissan Sentra service manual without having to go through Nissan and getting raped by them? When I bought the Sentra the dealer wanted like $150 for the service manual and I thought that was too much to pay and it wouldn't be necessary. For a while the Haynes manual was okay - but now it seems like the actual Nissan Sentra service manual would come in handy, like it would be possible to understand what is going on with the increased fuel consumption I've noticed in my Sentra. I'd appreciate any help.


EBAY! I got mine for like $35 on EBAY.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

from reading my manual there really isn't gonna be anything that'll help you in there. i think it just requires the tune-up things teknokid mentioned.
and from my exprience with my bad altonator the last few days, the chiltons manual sucks too! instructions (on that issue) aren't very descriptive at all!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah Ebay is good place for the manuals but if you have any Nissan vehicle 2000 or newer you can get all the FSM you can get in a 24 hour period here:
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/
create an account for 20$ and you have 24hours to download.I am pretty sure alot of the Ebay sellers have done this and are transferring everything to CD to sell.I also heard if you can get the direct links inside the site that you can access them without paying?Oh well hope this helps someone.


----------



## mdntridr (Dec 4, 2003)

check the sticky thread in the B14 Chassis forum for the B14 FSM.

--Greg--


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Anyone got the service manual in PDF file for the 91 sentra XE?


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I purchased the FSM on CD via eBay, thinking it was authentic. When I loaded the CD and browsed for information, it seemed so lame. I feel like it is missing alot of specific information considering it is supposed to be for the 1991 Sentra.

Has anyone ordered from eBay and if so, how thorough is it?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I downloaded one that was originally one of the Ebay cds.As far as I know its the full and real thing but I havent flipped through a paper version so I wouldnt know.Ask Harris or Toolapcfan I got the same one they have I think and I believe that one of them has the book.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well you could goto the dealer ,and photocopy a few pages a day tell you get the whole book I have a grip of pages my self :thumbup:

well you could try HERE


----------



## hopeingforaskyline (Apr 28, 2004)

Could anyone till me if it would be at all possible to put a SE R type engine into my 96 B-14 If anyone have the answer to that please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

hopeingforaskyline said:


> Could anyone till me if it would be at all possible to put a SE R type engine into my 96 B-14 If anyone have the answer to that please email me at [email protected]





Yes you can, some superglue and ducktape will keep it in place nicely.

And you spelled "hoping" wrong.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

hopeingforaskyline said:


> Could anyone till me if it would be at all possible to put a SE R type engine into my 96 B-14 If anyone have the answer to that please email me at [email protected]




I thought this thread had to do with FSM's not engine swaps. What a :dumbass:


----------



## u.n.cracker (Oct 1, 2004)

*nissan site manual*

went to the Nissan site looking for a 2001 sentra service manual this what it cost. note: this is cut and pasted from site.


2001 Nissan Sentra Service Manual 
$315.00 (USD) 

The 2001 Service Manual for the Nissan Sentra consists of 3,590 pages in 5 volumes. It details service procedures and repair operations for the 2001 Nissan Sentra 

Rip off...There are too problems here. 1. the price 2. there is a demand for this product.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

1999 Sentra FSM??? Did everyone forget about the sticky at the top of this section?


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

danifilth said:


> yeah Ebay is good place for the manuals but if you have any Nissan vehicle 2000 or newer you can get all the FSM you can get in a 24 hour period here:
> http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/nissan/
> create an account for 20$ and you have 24hours to download.I am pretty sure alot of the Ebay sellers have done this and are transferring everything to CD to sell.I also heard if you can get the direct links inside the site that you can access them without paying?Oh well hope this helps someone.


Thats a steal if its true. They want $210 for the manual on CD. Are you sure you can download the entire manual and not just "view it"? I have 256K internet speed and can download a full manuak in a few minutes.


----------

